# Best gear ratio for 2012 F350?



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

What would be the best axle gear ratio to go with on a 2012 F350 SRW? I have the '11 F250 w/3.31 gears and just curious if its best to go with the same for a 350


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

A friend of mine came out of an 08' F350 with 3.73's and loved them (I have an F350 with 3.31's) enough to order his 12' F250 (downsized) with the 3.73's. He pulls a 32' fifth wheel (from north of SA to Rockport) with both and has no issues at all.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been think the same thing.
I was thinking the 3:55 but the 3:31 has the same towing capability so I don't know 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

I got 2012 F350 4x SRW with 3:55 and love it.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

3:31 for highway driving and mild towing(best empty fuel mileage). 3:55 for towing and 3:73 for heavy towing. But what do I know. I have the 09 with 4:10 and the fuel mileage not so great but it will pull a house down. i was looking at the 2012 but even with the 3:55 being the lowest gear you can go on a fleet side and a 3:73 gear in a dually has me thinking about keeping my 09. I just dont see a 1 ton with 3:55 gears really carrying the weight.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

offshorefanatic said:


> 3:31 for highway driving and mild towing(best empty fuel mileage). 3:55 for towing and 3:73 for heavy towing. But what do I know. I have the 09 with 4:10 and the fuel mileage not so great but it will pull a house down. i was looking at the 2012 but even with the 3:55 being the lowest gear you can go on a fleet side and a 3:73 gear in a dually has me thinking about keeping my 09. I just dont see a 1 ton with 3:55 gears really carrying the weight.


I hear ya! Ive always driven 1ton DRW with at least 3:73, so I was a little unsure what to buy. Now with the 3:55 I feel like i made the right decision for two reason. One I don't pull near as heavy of trailers and two the fuel mileage is unbelievable. So for what ever i sacrificed with the 3:55 makes up in the fuel mileage.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

3.55 or even 3.73... I was originally wanting 3.31 for my 250 and then I found the one I bought with 10k miles on it (much cheaper). It had 3.55's... Really glad I didn't get the 3.31's and sometimes even think the 3.55's might be a little low since the engine really comes alive right about 1700 RPM, equates to around 70 MPH. Below 1600 RPM it's kind of a dog and not the same low end grunt like a Cummins. Having said that, keep in mind your towing weight, if it's getting up there then opt for the 3.73 which will gain a couple hundred RPM to keep you in the power band at highway speeds.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Only way to get a 3.73 is in a dually now:banghead:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mgray said:


> I hear ya! Ive always driven 1ton DRW with at least 3:73, so I was a little unsure what to buy. Now with the 3:55 I feel like i made the right decision for two reason. One I don't pull near as heavy of trailers and two the fuel mileage is unbelievable. So for what ever i sacrificed with the 3:55 makes up in the fuel mileage.


What kind of mileage are you getting with the 3:55.
I have a 6.0 with 3:73 right now and I usually keep my pulling weight below 12,000lbs.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't know much about Ford engines, has the torque curve changed between the year models?


----------

